# LEPAWHATTA?.......



## N2TORTS (Feb 12, 2011)

I know whatta .... just too darn neat~O .....
The lil bopsie' twins are growing like weeds .... todays weigh in,
33 days from last .. WOW! .. 
Each gaining 19 and 17 grams respectively.












HAPPY TORT~N 
JD~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 12, 2011)

They look great and happy.


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 12, 2011)

Aweeeee, they are super duper cute!!!


----------



## Neal (Feb 12, 2011)

Ugly little things...Oh I tease  Looks like you're getting some quick growth in them.


----------



## Isa (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww they are so cute  I love the pattern on their shell!


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 13, 2011)

Neal said:


> Ugly little things...Oh I tease  Looks like you're getting some quick growth in them.


 Ha ha .... Neal ..... 

Just like their dad ..... " the ugly duckling" ...

JD~


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 16, 2011)

You have a VERY cute pair of sullies.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 16, 2011)

tortoises101 said:


> You have a VERY cute pair of sullies.



Sullies ? look again


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 16, 2011)

coreyc said:


> tortoises101 said:
> 
> 
> > You have a VERY cute pair of sullies.
> ...



Well Coreyc.... has da' keen eye! 

JD~


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 17, 2011)

They're so unique looking! I can't wait to see what they look like full grown


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 17, 2011)

coreyc said:


> tortoises101 said:
> 
> 
> > You have a VERY cute pair of sullies.
> ...



Ohhhhhhh...
My mistake. They're leos.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 17, 2011)

tortoises101 said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> > tortoises101 said:
> ...



yer getting closer ......


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 17, 2011)

Which species was the sire ?
He thinks outside the box.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 17, 2011)

Very cute! It will be so interesting to get to watch them grow up. I am curious as to future plans, are you going to breed them? If so, to what?


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 17, 2011)

Benjamin said:


> Which species was the sire ?
> He thinks outside the box.



Well Ben .... your the first to ask! The father was the leo and well here is ...a pic ~*taken by my friend and producer of these unique lil' ones.





JD~



Jacqui said:


> Very cute! It will be so interesting to get to watch them grow up. I am curious as to future plans, are you going to breed them? If so, to what?



Yes Jaqui... why I even decided to aquire them. They already have shown incredible growth , and recieving them at such a young age , I will have a great " insight and logged " development of these unique lil torts! I have no plans on breeding them , I have other projects I focus on ex: My Cherrys N Reds~
JD~


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw that pic of craigslist. Does your friend live in San Fernando Valley?? I would like to get one. Are these Hybrids going to be mules??? 



N2TORTS said:


> Benjamin said:
> 
> 
> > Which species was the sire ?
> ...


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 18, 2011)

No ... Mules Here....... I think thats from mating a horse and a donkey! 

JD~


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 18, 2011)

Can they reproduce?


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 18, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> tortoises101 said:
> 
> 
> > coreyc said:
> ...



lol, this is fun.  I actually wasn't sure what they were (which is why I was guessing) until I saw that last pic of your's with the male leo mounting the female sullie. Final guess: hybrid between a leopard/sulcata.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 18, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Can they reproduce?



I dont see why not , but honest I dont know. This is the only second time I have seen them in person . 
JD~


----------

